# Samsung Smart TV mit WLAN Problemen - LAN Umstieg



## Star_KillA (23. Dezember 2018)

Hallo liebes Forum,
da durch einen Routertausch gezeigt wurde, das dieser nicht das Problem für die Verbindungsabbrüche des Fernsehers ist, überlege ich, wie ich am besten eine LAN Leitung dorthin bekomme. Ist DLAN der einzige Weg oder kann man auch einen Repeater in die Nähe stellen, der das WLAN in LAN „wandelt“?

lg und Danke


----------



## colormix (23. Dezember 2018)

Im Router muss auch die Smart Home  Funktion aktiviert sein ,
die Fritzbox hat so eine Einstellung  so noch eine andere für Video  Inhalte sollte an sein, geht aber auch one an.

Was für ein Router ?
Vielicht mal anderes Kabel versuchen , grade die billigen haben oft mals Kontakt Probleme .
Kabel ist immer besser als WLAN = das kann man schnell hacken und wenn zu viele Nutzer auf einen Chanel sind, wird es langsam.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Dezember 2018)

Beschreibe mal etwas dein Setting, also welcher Fernseher genau, welcher Router, welches WLAN-Netz (2,4GHz o. 5GHz), ist schon ein Repeater im Einsatz usw. Eigentlich sollte es kein Problem sein, ein stabiles WLAN zu deinem Fernseher zu bekommen. Vielleicht liegt ja auch nur eine nicht optimale Konfiguration vor.


----------



## Star_KillA (23. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
es ist ein W925V, seit ner Woche frisch aus der Box (der alte hatte auch Probleme, daher der Austausch).
Eine entsprechende Einstellung habe ich nicht gefunden (für IP TV / SMART TV).

Zum System:
Router: W925V
TV: Samsung UE65MU6199, Software aktuell
WLAN: 2,4Ghz und 5 Ghz mit einer SSID 
Repeater: 2 Fritz NG Repeater, sind aber zu Testzwecken ausgesteckt -> Probleme bestehen weiter

Braucht ihr noch mehr Infos?
lg


----------



## colormix (23. Dezember 2018)

Router aus China alles klar, Telekom Router Telekom Kontaktieren .

Repeater braucht man nicht  immer und nur wenn das Wlan sehr schwach ist , z.b. wenn man selber ein sehr Großes Haus hat und unten kommt nichts mehr an,
hast du ein sehr Großes Haus ?
Dlan würde ich nicht nehmen dann lieber  über Wlan , 
der TV hat doch Wlan ,
dann  schau im TV mal nach wie Stark das Wlan Signal ist,  wenn unter 20 % wird es langsamer  mehr ist immer besser .
am besten ist aber immer noch per Kabel weil dir da keiner rein Funken kann,
Langes  Lan Kable hinter der Fußleiste dürfe nicht das Problem sein .


----------



## tobse2056 (23. Dezember 2018)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es ist ein W925V, seit ner Woche frisch aus der Box (der alte hatte auch Probleme, daher der Austausch).
> Eine entsprechende Einstellung habe ich nicht gefunden (für IP TV / SMART TV).
> 
> ...



Kannst dem 2,4 Ghz und 5 Ghz Netz verschiedene SSID's geben? und dann dem Fernseher ein Netz fest zuweisen..vielleicht  hat Fernseher einfach nur mit automatischen Wechsel zwischen den Netzen ein Problem.


----------



## warawarawiiu (24. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe folgende Erfahrungen mtt einem Samsung smart TV gemacht: er ist nicht ins Netz zu bekommen.

Egal ob per Kabel oder WLAN, er hat sich weder mit einer fritzbox 7590 noch mit einer 7390 verbinden lassen. 

Jedes Mal zeugt er an beim netzwerktest, dass internet nicht verfügbar waere. 

Habe da alles probiert. Ging nicht. 

Über ein dlan set verbunden mit der fritzbox, funktionierte das Ding....

Weiss bis heute kocht woran das lag.


----------



## colormix (24. Dezember 2018)

Ich glaube der Samsung kann auch nur  2,4 Ghz es liegt vielleicht auch an der WPA Verschlüsslung das da was nicht mit stimmt ?
Bei mir geht es mit der Fitzbox ganz normal  mit WPA2.

Für Smat nutzen ist eh  ein TV eine sehr schlechte Lösung,
besser machen das bessere  Media TV Receiver wie 
z.b. VU+ . Technisat ,  Gigablue, AX die sind auch schneller als ein TV .


----------



## warawarawiiu (24. Dezember 2018)

colormix schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Samsung kann auch nur  2,4 Ghz es liegt vielleicht auch an der WPA Verschlüsslung das da was nicht mit stimmt ?
> Bei mir geht es mit der Fitzbox ganz normal  mit WPA2.
> 
> Für Smat nutzen ist eh  ein TV eine sehr schlechte Lösung,
> ...



Nein, ein guter Fernseher aus 2017/2018 macht das besser als dise setop boxen.

Vor allem bequemer und einfacher


----------



## colormix (24. Dezember 2018)

Vor allem das ungewollte aufspielen von Updates  auch wenn man das ausgestellt hat 
und ausspionieren der Nutzer darüber,
du bist schlecht informiert .
Ich rede nicht von Settopboxen sondern von besseren Receivern da haste auch mehr Einstell Möglichkeiten was beim TV sehr begrenzt ist.


----------



## colormix (29. Dezember 2018)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich habe folgende Erfahrungen mtt einem Samsung smart TV gemacht: er ist nicht ins Netz zu bekommen.
> 
> Egal ob per Kabel oder WLAN, er hat sich weder mit einer fritzbox 7590 noch mit einer 7390 verbinden lassen.
> .



Doch das geht und sogar mit der Firtzbox  
ich hab das eben ausprobiert  per Lan Kabel an Lan 2 der Firtzbox ,
die Automatische Einstellung im TV funktioniert nicht  weil der TV eine IP Adresse vergibt die im Router  nicht vorgesehen ist .
man muss die IP Adresse   DNS Server manuell  eingeben  im TV   so wie beim PC wenn man es manuell macht ,
dann geht das jeden falls bei mir .
Ich war eben mit meinen Samsung TV on ein 2 x tu  ich mir das nicht an , dann lieber über meinem TV Receiver.


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Januar 2019)

Also ich hab jetzt alle Repeater im Haus ausgeschaltet und ne 5GHZ SSID vergeben. Es ging ne kurze Zeit gut, aber im Großen und Ganzen treten die selben Fehler auf.
Bin ich der einzige der das Gefühl hat, dass der Quatsch einfach nicht ausgereift ist (WLAN Module in Smart TVs sowie die Software) und es einfach immer Probleme gibt?
Gestern hatte ich kein einziges Netzwerk finden können, selbst das zurücksetzen der Einstellung nütze nichts. Ich musste erst den TV 5 sek. vom Strom nehmen (per Force Kabel Outplug Methode ) um mir wieder Netwerke anzuzeigen. 
Denke langfristig wird es ohne LAN nicht funktionieren ... 
Ist Devolo da die beste Option?


----------



## tobse2056 (7. Januar 2019)

Wenn über LAN alles geht , vielleicht so Mini Wlan Client?  TP-Link TL-WR902AC AC750 WLAN Nano Router: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Kannst über einen USB Anschluss am Fernseher  versorgen und gut dahinter dem Gerät verstecken.
Wird mit einen Netzwerk Kabel dann am Fernseher angeschlossen.


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Januar 2019)

Danke für den Tipp, werde ich beachten. Das Gerät zieht sich dann aus dem WLAN die Daten und wandelt in LAN um?


----------



## tobse2056 (7. Januar 2019)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, werde ich beachten. Das Gerät zieht sich dann aus dem WLAN die Daten und wandelt in LAN um?



An der Seite gibt es einen Schalter um zwischen verschiedenen Betriebsmodi umzuschalten, Router, Client , Share hotspot(Vielleicht Repeater? ).
Für dich wäre der Client /Bridge Modus interessant, das Gerät verbindet sich dann mit deinen Wlan und agiert wie eine  wlan Bridge.


----------

